# What kind of power rack do you have?



## miamiguns (Aug 21, 2002)

No more gym for me.  I got a Nautilus Power System NT-905.  Costco was selling them for $379 so I just had to get it! 

Heavy duty well-made machine.  It has a gym quality IDF bench with wheels for easy moving.   A power rack with five bar heights and an intigrated pulldown and low pulley system.  It even came with a chrome 45# bar, an EZ curl bar, a lat bar and a row handle!
2 45's, 2 25's 4 10's and some 5's

I bought 2 25's and 2 more 10's.  

Nothing beats being able to workout at home!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 21, 2002)

I now am also a work out at home guy, over the years the gym has made $27xx off me, which would buy a hell of a lot of equipment.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2002)

I have a Body Solid Smith Machine, and I also have a adjustable free weight rack.


----------



## Rob_NC (Aug 22, 2002)

Sounds like you got a good deal. 

I can't seem to find the motivation to train at home. Too many distractions. And at $18 per month, I'm willing to spend a little money to get away from the wife and kids.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2002)

I train at 3 gyms: home, work & rec center.

It's nice to have the equipment available at home for those days when you can't or just don't want to go anywhere. I only work out at home once per week.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 24, 2002)

My gym membership comes up in October and if they don't give me a free one for all the times I've helped them out when they were short staffed, I'm gonna be working out at home again to. 

I've got a cheap power rack from Canadian tire right now that has a low and high pully but think I'll get something a little more beafy as I'm lifting alot more weight now then when I was using it.


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

York power rack and a gym membership.


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

I have 4 memberships just like Prince.  

Gold's Gym: all of the US
LA Fitness - When there is no Gold's around
Bally's (don't go but have a few more months till' it expires!!!)
Membership in Connecticut that needs to be signed in 3 weeks bc/ there is no Gold's, LA Fit and SCREW BALLY's!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 26, 2002)

I take it you travel alot David?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 26, 2002)

Prince has 4 memberships cause he keeps getting banned for Masturbating in the showers.


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I take it you travel alot David?



Too much as of lately but I will be staying put for the next months traveling New England ONLY.  Maine & Rhode Island IS excluded!


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Prince has 4 memberships cause he keeps getting banned for Masturbating in the showers.


----------



## rebel (Aug 26, 2002)

i have purchased all of my equipment(Body Solid) from fitnessfactory.com which includes the following:

-power rack
-chin/dip station
-lat pulldown/cable row machine
-300lb olympic weight set
-db's up to 45lbs


----------



## miamiguns (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rebel *_
> i have purchased all of my equipment(Body Solid) from fitnessfactory.com which includes the following:
> 
> -power rack
> ...



Wow, nice setup you got there.  I was looking at Body Solid, sweet but its too damn spensive


----------



## rebel (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by miamiguns *_
> 
> 
> Wow, nice setup you got there.  I was looking at Body Solid, sweet but its too damn spensive



you should check out fitnessfactory.com, their prices aren't too bad.


----------



## 5abi (Aug 27, 2002)

hey scotty the body, how much wuz the power rack at canadian tire, i'mg onna look into it?

THNX


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 27, 2002)

I bought it about 3 or 4 years ago, I actually have 2 of them cause I wanted a cable crossover and that was the cheapest route. 
I was looking through a current CT cat. but I can't find it, I guess they don't make it anymore.   It was probably like $249-299 but I don't remember for sure. 

I've seen the one from Costco and it looks like a good sturdy unit.


----------



## 5abi (Aug 27, 2002)

cool scoot thnx man!

u would'nt happen 2 be in calgary so i can buy or come over and steal 1 of em

jk

thnx


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 27, 2002)

lol, nope I'm up in Peace River


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 1, 2002)

I have nothing at home, For me personally i need the gym, the atmosphere (Just has a different feel than my basement) and the people there make me push myself, im to lazy to stick to any sort of routine at home, lol.


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by miamiguns *_
> I got a Nautilus Power System NT-905.  Costco was selling them for $379 so I just had to get it!




I have the same exact Nautilus system from Costco, I bought it a year ago. One of the best investments I've made. About six months ago I bought more weights for it, 2x25lb and 2x45lb, I guess that's a good sign that I'm improving.

By the way!! I called Nautilus the other day to ask what the max. weight load is on the lat pull down, it's not recommended to load over 200lb. on it.

I also like to place the olympic bar at the very top adjustment for chin-ups, you'll have to bend your knees but it still serves the same purpose.


----------

